# Box head labs..????



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

anyone have any pics..I know of someone who wants one.....is there a different name for them too? I know they are called boxhead in the US......

any info would be great help!xxxx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Never heard of them - sorry
Can you post any pictures?

Edited - just realised you were asking for pics - Duh!!
Just quickly googled it and they appear to be a larger than normal lab with a squarer shaped head behind the muzzle.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Nope - I haven't heard of them either.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

There's no such thing  sounds like another byb fancy designer selling point


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Never heard of it but some intresting things.

BOXHEAD CHOCOLATE LAB

YouTube - Funny Chocolate Lab jumping completely off the ground

My Big Black Lab



> Terecia
> 14-08-2007, 05:07
> That's really big for a lab. Mine's only 83ish pounds, and she's on the fat side.
> 
> ...


Took that from a forum post


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

just asked my brother as he breeds labradors...

he told me that unfortunatly it is yet another BYB trying to create a desgner breed.

They are generally labradors- yet with some rottie down the lines - making them BIG BIG dogs over 150lbs in some cases. The have deeper chest which makes them look like they have even more power, and of course a squarer set to the head. 

This is all he knows about them, as they rent that prevalent yet. Unlike the silver and charcoal labradors which are being "toted" as purebred.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

hmmm, not too sure what to make of it all, I'm not after one but someone I know spent a lot of time in the US now wants one. 

Thanks for the replies!xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> just asked my brother as he breeds labradors...
> 
> he told me that unfortunatly it is yet another BYB trying to create a desgner breed.
> 
> ...


Spot on right unfortunately


----------



## rsmith011469 (Jul 30, 2009)

Here's a pic of my lab. Boxhead labs, I've been told, are not a pure bread lab. They are a mix of lab and hound. They are predominantly used in the deep south (Alabama, Mississippi, Georgia) They are great swimmers and love water. They have unique characteristics associated with "sniffing" something out. Anyway. Here's Tex.


----------



## rsmith011469 (Jul 30, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> hmmm, not too sure what to make of it all, I'm not after one but someone I know spent a lot of time in the US now wants one.
> 
> Thanks for the replies!xx


Here's a pic of my "boxhead" lab we picked up in Alabama, US. He is not a pure bread lab. I was told a result of lab and Red Tick Hound.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> just asked my brother as he breeds labradors...
> 
> he told me that unfortunatly it is yet another BYB trying to create a desgner breed.
> 
> ...


if you breed a lab with another breed (in this case a rottie) then only breed those offspring with labs for the next four generations then you are alowed to call them purebred, after all thats how we got the breeds we have today.

i dont have problems with people coming up with new breeds as long as health concerns are factored in not just looks.

personally iv always prefered more square heads on labs.


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

would it be a rottrador? lol


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> if you breed a lab with another breed (in this case a rottie) then only breed those offspring with labs for the next four generations then you are alowed to call them purebred, after all thats how we got the breeds we have today.


Where did you get that from?!?!?


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

We breed labs and the term boxhead is usually used on males because they have square heads. Not to say they are a different type of labrador, however it doesn't surprise me now that people are exploiting a very innocent term to make it "desginer"


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Just in response to the Silver Labrador pure bred bit, some term Silver Labradors as very pale chocolates, Tau, in unscrupulous hands, would be termed as 'silver', and there is (according to more knowledgeable genetic type people than me) some evidence to suggest this can be bred for. Some breeders used to refer to it as the paling gene, and it appears there is some truth behind this old 'wife's tale'. 

But no matter how pale, Tau is (and any like her) still a chocolate, genetically; there is one type of Labrador, albeit diverse in shape, and it comes in just the three colours


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dundee said:


> Where did you get that from?!?!?


its what we got told at college and what the police dog trainers/breeder said too, a lot of their gsds have malinois in them then after 4 generations or so they can call them full gsds. might be wrong but iv had several people mention it


----------



## iKismet (Aug 13, 2010)

I know this is a bit delayed, but my lab is called a boxhead labrador. I can't say he's a purebread though, we took him in from a lady who found him on the street.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> But no matter how pale, Tau is (and any like her) still a chocolate, genetically; there is one type of Labrador, albeit diverse in shape, and it comes in just the three colours


Yellow, black, chocalate - what about the red ones?


----------

